# Large betta poop?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I was cleaning out Buddha's tank and I was finding these large brown things. At first I thought they were snails and I began INSTANTLY freaking out. But upon closer inspection, I noticed it was fish poop. But as you can see, it's extremely large. Is this normal and can it be a sign of something?










And here's Buddha in his temporary tupperware. He doesn't look very happy


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I really dont have any idea I am sure someone will come along that does. The thing that worries me is a hardy ever see any poop from Perseus and clean the gravel very well and stir it up and everything. Whats up with that ? Does the filter get it, is he maybe eating it I have read so will do that. Anyway I dont think you have anything to really worry about but lets wait for others to have a look. Poor Buddha blows a kiss to him.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

What have you been feeding him? I have never seen a poop that big from a fish..lol..wow..sammy's are as micro as his pellets..hahaha


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mine poops big like that. I am sure it is fine. My guy has always pooped like that.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> I really dont have any idea I am sure someone will come along that does. The thing that worries me is a hardy ever see any poop from Perseus and clean the gravel very well and stir it up and everything. Whats up with that ? Does the filter get it, is he maybe eating it I have read so will do that. Anyway I dont think you have anything to really worry about but lets wait for others to have a look. Poor Buddha blows a kiss to him.


Well, you got a good filter then. And Buddha says thanks 



lelei said:


> What have you been feeding him? I have never seen a poop that big from a fish..lol..wow..sammy's are as micro as his pellets..hahaha


I've been feeding him flakes, but not that much. Especially since he was bloated before so I lowered his feeding amounts.



Calypso77 said:


> Mine poops big like that. I am sure it is fine. My guy has always pooped like that.


Buddha never has, which is what confused me. He always had small poop :3


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

My giant can eat 30 pellet/meal and poop 3x bigger than that you got there  When I fish saw it, I have to suck it out of the tank and to the toilet.


----------

